# 1st Saturday of November is World Numbat Day



## Bretrick (Nov 5, 2022)

World Numbat Day is a special day to honour Western Australia’s unique mammal emblem and an awareness day to encourage the action to conserve the Numbat species.
The numbat is a small marsupial which was found across southern Australia.
Now, it is only found in a few isolated pockets in southwestern Australia as well as two small reintroduced populations in New South Wales and South Australia.
With a wild population of less than 1000, the species faces the threat of extinction.
I am yet to see one in the wild, even though I am a little over 100 miles from their home territory.
I camped for a week in the Dryandra Woodland and never saw one.



*Numbats are shy animals




Numbats - Amazing Facts




*


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 5, 2022)

Bretrick, have you lost your mind?

*"World" *numbat day? 

Have you gone all American all of a sudden?


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 5, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Bretrick, have you lost your mind?
> 
> *"World" *numbat day?
> 
> Have you gone all American all of a sudden?


Hey, can't I have a numbat party if I want to?

LOL!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 5, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Bretrick, have you lost your mind?
> 
> *"World" *numbat day?
> 
> Have you gone all American all of a sudden?


I am bringing the Numbat to a world audience.
The world needs to know that we are losing our beloved animals. Information is power.


----------

